# Nutrition for getting lean.



## noob081 (Feb 11, 2017)

Need to know how many calories I should be eating a day to build muscle but still be leaning out. On Tren ace 75 mg EOD and Sust 250 2x a week. I have been Keto b/c I get fat eating carbs. I am not getting the flat stomach I want. I am absolutely an amateur with my Nutrition and am willing to try anything. Please help me. Sitting at 15% body fat. Want 10% or less.


----------



## lycan Venom (Feb 11, 2017)

Start by reading my threads I created. Learn the basics, than write a list of foods you like. Take it and throw it away. Now eat chicken breasts and brown rice every meal. Dont drink whole milk or eat cheese or better yet stay away from dairy. Stop drinking soda and juice, just drink nothing but water. Take all the supplements and protien powder and shelve it for now. Take out all unnecessary sugars, fats and crap out of your diet. 

Go buy some body fat pinching calipers. Lesrn how to take measurements. Do not follow the weight scale! Go by the mirror. 

Find out your bmi. Find out your daily caloric needs for your weight and ideal weight. There will be a deficit in calories. The myth about 1lb of fat is 3500 caloroes is b.s., but a good start to think about. Create a deficit of calories from your required amount to maintain your weight just with diet alone. Then factor in cardio exercise and weight lifting calorie burn.

Start with that and you will learn the basics on your own. No one will create a nutrition plan for free. My advice is usually not for free haha.

If you are serious but can not do it yourself, there are countless of "professionals" on instagram or we even have IFBB pros here on anasci  that charge for their expertise. Most IFBB pros have businesses catering to aspiring bodybuilders.

My advice is sound. Im not lean because im lazy, do not compete and have a bug family where my life is already hard as fuck. Me dieting seperately is just a pain in the ass.


----------



## noob081 (Feb 11, 2017)

"write a list of foods you like. Take it and throw it away"

LMFAO! LOVE IT! Hey thank you man. I appreciate it.


----------



## noob081 (Feb 11, 2017)

What if I am on gear and want to still make the gains? I am speaking to the caloric deficit


----------



## noob081 (Feb 11, 2017)

bmi is bullshit though right? Depending on muscle (of which i have a lot ) how will i know my desired weight?


----------



## lycan Venom (Feb 11, 2017)

Yeah bmi is b.s. but it will still give you an indicator based on height and weight aboit overall health. It is a good indicator for heart health at the very least. Just because it can not tell the difference between muscle or fat, it is a general rule of thumb for ideal weight. So in regards to that it is not total b.s.

Even with a calorie deficit while on gear you can build muscle and replace the fat. You may loose weight but you are sheddimg the body fat and replacing it with muscle, it may not be pound for pound, but it is better than loosing both from dieting.

As for your desired weight put it like this ... take your current weight and find your BF % with what ever method you choose. (Think I touched on the different methods in one of my threads) Than calculate what the deficiency of calories would be required to hit your target/goal BF%, which will gibe you an ideal weight.

I used to be hung up on weight until recently. If you are not competing, than just go off how you look in the mirror and measured BF%. 

In all honesty,  I am not a professional and still learning myself but this stuff is the basics and it will help you for sure. If you feel lazy or not enough energy in the gym eat an apple or orange or take a shit load of caffiene or get some ephedrine  (just be careful with your heart). Your body needs fats and sugars so eat with moderation, try to keep it in the am/afternoon. 

I am quit sure more experienced vets/vip's will chime in and throw you some bones. For now, just think about what you are ingesting and see what is not necessary. Add more fiber too.


----------



## lycan Venom (Feb 28, 2017)

Did youbget it sorted out yet?


----------



## noob081 (Mar 7, 2017)

Hey! Yes, i started using MyFitnessPal App and its a big help. Im officially starting the cut today and I am going to use 300 Mg DNP a day i am thinking. I am 5'8 190 LBs and 14% body fat. I was thinking of cutting calories to 2300 a day and have an hour cardio while on DNP 5 days a week. 45% carbs 35% protein and 20% fat for my macros. Does that look ok, fucked up, or otherwise? lol.


----------



## custom creation (Mar 7, 2017)

noob081 said:


> Hey! Yes, i started using MyFitnessPal App and its a big help. Im officially starting the cut today and I am going to use 300 Mg DNP a day i am thinking. I am 5'8 190 LBs and 14% body fat. I was thinking of cutting calories to 2300 a day and have an hour cardio while on DNP 5 days a week. 45% carbs 35% protein and 20% fat for my macros. Does that look ok, fucked up, or otherwise? lol.




Do you have any experience with DNP?


----------



## lycan Venom (Mar 7, 2017)

Yeah I would suggest to lower the dose of DNP if you do not have experience. Start out at about 50mg then build up. Also be aware it creates a shit load of radicals "radiation" from the atp dump... take a shit load of vitamin E and antioxidants... or you could end up with some type of cancer (DNA damage).

Youare better off lowering your calories to 1300-1500 and boxing, raquet ball or swimming for an hour (some of the highest calorie burning activities). Do those after hitting the weights. Eat carbs ( 100 -150g in the morning pre work out) and lower your sugar intake. Rather use ephedrine, caffeine and aspirn than DNP... leave that shit to the dudes who make a living (100k + yearly) through bidybuilding competitions... not worth all the health risks.

To each their own but my health is worth more than loosing a few pounds quick.


----------



## noob081 (Mar 8, 2017)

i have some experience with it. I have taken it for a week or so a few months back. I handle it well.


----------



## faight (Mar 11, 2017)

Fuck dnp


----------



## custom creation (Mar 12, 2017)

I've ran dnp when I was a competitive bbuilder. It's nothing to mess around with. That's was in the mid 90's

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## graceinc (Apr 27, 2017)

*Best*



noob081 said:


> "write a list of foods you like. Take it and throw it away"
> 
> LMFAO! LOVE IT! Hey thank you man. I appreciate it.



Best advice i heard so far. LMAO.


----------



## Sub7percent (May 3, 2017)

lycan Venom said:


> Start by reading my threads I created. Learn the basics, than write a list of foods you like. Take it and throw it away. Now eat chicken breasts and brown rice every meal. Dont drink whole milk or eat cheese or better yet stay away from dairy. Stop drinking soda and juice, just drink nothing but water. Take all the supplements and protien powder and shelve it for now. Take out all unnecessary sugars, fats and crap out of your diet.
> 
> Go buy some body fat pinching calipers. Lesrn how to take measurements. Do not follow the weight scale! Go by the mirror.
> 
> ...





Eat chicken and brown rice with every meal and take fats out?  Why?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lycan Venom (May 3, 2017)

Sub7percent said:


> Eat chicken and brown rice with every meal and take fats out?  Why?
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Unnecessary fats. Beef has more unnecessary fats than bird meat or fish. Bison is a great alternative.. but if you want to eat horrible bars of butter and tubs of lard go ahead. Check out John Meadows Mountain Dog diet as that may interest you. All organic non gmo grass raised and finished and raw milk too.

The reason behind what I said was an easy way to avoid most food allergies/disorder and to keep it simple. It strips away everything the body is used to and limits it to strictly fuel for that day with no excess storage. Throw in a calorie defecit and you still supply muscle building fuel but also go keto. Keep it simple, get active and see a difference. 

Any change in diet or exercise will have a physiological change.

Do not take my word as I am not a trainer or nutrionist or competetive bodybuilder. Do your own research and draw your own conclusions, we are all grown adults and just share opinions.

http://www.anasci.org/vB/bodybuildi...es-fats-structures-uses-why-we-need-them.html


----------



## BenTheBuilder10 (Jun 20, 2017)

graceinc said:


> best advice i heard so far. Lmao.



rolf indeed


----------



## squatster (Jun 21, 2017)

Nice man 
Good read LV


----------



## Jeetsun (Jul 23, 2017)

lycan Venom said:


> Unnecessary fats. Beef has more unnecessary fats than bird meat or fish. Bison is a great alternative.. but if you want to eat horrible bars of butter and tubs of lard go ahead. Check out John Meadows Mountain Dog diet as that may interest you. All organic non gmo grass raised and finished and raw milk too.
> 
> The reason behind what I said was an easy way to avoid most food allergies/disorder and to keep it simple. It strips away everything the body is used to and limits it to strictly fuel for that day with no excess storage. Throw in a calorie defecit and you still supply muscle building fuel but also go keto. Keep it simple, get active and see a difference.
> 
> ...



Meadows has sound advice about a lot and certainly is on track about diets. I like that he's posting up some flexible dieting videos on youtube for quick easy meals.


----------

